# Recent work



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Posted some of these in another post earlier. A few pics from a new house and a recent bath remodel.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Very clean work, I am impressed and shamed. Lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Work looks teriffic. 

Why is the gas cock on the black iron for the W/H so close to the gas valve? Supposed to be at least 5' off the floor.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Work looks teriffic. Why is the gas cock on the black iron for the W/H so close to the gas valve? Supposed to be at least 5' off the floor.


Must not be code here. Personally, I've never seen one that far away


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks really good.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice looking work bro!


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Regional differences.. Our code is Gas valve up stream of drip-leg. And I believe 18" from appliance.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

The whole place is done in copper? Nice... Is that an upsell? Requested? Or the only way you do it? Nice job dude.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Pipe looks good. Romex looks like caca. Do you usually install the water heater before trim time?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work. Is that a black tee on the bottom of the water heater in 2nd pic??


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> Nice work. Is that a black tee on the bottom of the water heater in 2nd pic??


I was thinking the same thing then I scrolled down and saw it was for the hot water return. Black mal tee to brass nipple to copper x male can anyone see electrolysis problem in the future.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Nice work. Is that a black tee on the bottom of the water heater in 2nd pic??


No, SS tee


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumber tim said:


> I was thinking the same thing then I scrolled down and saw it was for the hot water return. Black mal tee to brass nipple to copper x male can anyone see electrolysis problem in the future.


It's Stainless steel tee not black


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> The whole place is done in copper? Nice... Is that an upsell? Requested? Or the only way you do it? Nice job dude.


All houses we do are in copper unless house is being built for HO and wants to save money then the builder specs cpvc


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's Stainless steel tee not black


Ahh it looked black in the pic. That pesky no lead law is making it hard and expensive to find brass fittings. Nice looking work.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

*Tee*



Michaelcookplum said:


> It's Stainless steel tee not black


Ahh it looked black in the pic. That pesky no lead law is making it hard and expensive to find brass fittings. Nice looking work.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

You obviously take pride in your work, nice job.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Great looking work !


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The electrician did a great job.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Are mixing valves not required off the water heater in your area?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Is that the only water heater for a 11 bath house? Or did I read this wrong?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

There are two I believe


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

T.P. Line into the pan?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Is that the only water heater for a 11 bath house? Or did I read this wrong?


There are actually 3, but only 2 for the main house. A third will be in the garage for the bonus bath above the garage


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Must not be code here. Personally, I've never seen one that far away


Nor have I...


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Regional differences.. Our code is Gas valve up stream of drip-leg. And I believe 18" from appliance.


It's code here too

*408.4 Sediment trap.* Where a sediment trap is not incorporated as part of the _appliance_, a sediment trap shall be installed downstream of the _appliance_ shutoff valve as close to the inlet of the _appliance_ as practical. The sediment trap shall be either a tee fitting having a capped nipple of any length installed vertically in the bottommost opening of the tee or other device _approved_ as an effective sediment trap. Illuminating appliances, ranges, clothes dryers and outdoor grills need not be so equipped. 

If that's the only thing these guys could get you on, I'd say you're a step above most of the plumbers out there.

Nice work Michaelcook :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> Nor have I...












The idea behind the gas cock being at least 5' above the floor is in case there is ever flame rollout, the plumber who may be standing there won't be able to stick his hand into the flames to shut off the gas if the gas cock is right near the bottom of the unit near the combustion chamber. But if the gas cock is up high, he can easily shut off the gas to the heater.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Everything look nice great work but that gas valve is placed wrong I would be surprised if it pass inspection.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

As far as I know and have installed myself, the gas line and location of gas cock is up to va, ipc, and local codes.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> The idea behind the gas cock being at least 5' above the floor is in case there is ever flame rollout, the plumber who may be standing there won't be able to stick his hand into the flames to shut off the gas if the gas cock is right near the bottom of the unit near the combustion chamber. But if the gas cock is up high, he can easily shut off the gas to the heater.[/QUOTE
> Would make since years ago, most, if not all water heaters today are sealed units.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Everything look nice great work but that gas valve is placed wrong I would be surprised if it pass inspection.


It did pass, why do you say it's in the wrong location?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

We'll out here inspector are picky and I belived the valve should be installed before the trap ,
We'll that what I been taught 
Who knows?
N e ways good job copper look neat


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> We'll out here inspector are picky and I belived the valve should be installed before the trap , We'll that what I been taught Who knows? N e ways good job copper look neat


Right on, thanks. This is the way I was taught and I've had no problems.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

The thought behind it is that the way you have it, you cant inspect the dirt/drip leg without shutting off the gas to the whole house. Personally, around here I dont think it's an issue. I've looked in those legs when replacing many a water heater and have never seen anything.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## finkous (Dec 9, 2011)

I always try to install the gas cock on the vertical with a 6" nipple to the tee... that way when the next guy comes in to replace the tank and the gas valve is a different height than the original, which i am finding more common than years ago, he has options to replace the nipples with shorter ones or coupling if needed without shutting the gas to the house off... 

but thats just me


----------

